# Historical soil temperature data



## NewHoosier (Jun 23, 2018)

I've found a site where I get can get historical soil temperatures.
The problem is that I need hundreds of them and means I have to enter hundreds of dates and copy the result by hand.

*So I'm looking for a site where I can download historical soil temperatures as a list.*


----------

